# دورة المهندس حسن قنديل .... تسجيل صوتى



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سبق ورفعت ملفات الدورة والمذكرة الخاصة بالدورة 
وإن شاء الله هرفع تسجيل صوتى للدروس 
علشان لو فى حد مش فاهم حاجة فى المذكرة يراجع من الصوت 

كل جزء منفصل عن الاخر يعنى ممكن تفكه لوحده 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/Hprp5633kH/part_1.rar.html

الجزء الثانى 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/RqNEldNHc6/part_2.rar.html
جارى رفع باقى الاجزاء
أسألكم الدعاء .... ^_^


----------



## 3pecial (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا احلى هديه متابعين معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الثالث 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/22i6Is41gM/part_3.rar.html

الجزء الرابع 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/YbskZljVFO/part_4.rar.html


----------



## mido_fox (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## mido_fox (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هل فى اجزاء تانى ولا كده خلاص


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لسه جزأين جارى رفعهم


----------



## ashraf_eng85 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## beshoy111 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير كمل وارفع انت ربنا هيكرمك


----------



## beshoy111 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس لما نيجى نراجع بالصوت نراجع مع المذكرة ولا صور الدورة علشان الواحد بس ميتشتتش 
شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقكك على الخير


----------



## حسن احمد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس​


----------



## layala20 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن ملفات الدوره؟؟؟


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

beshoy111 قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس لما نيجى نراجع بالصوت نراجع مع المذكرة ولا صور الدورة علشان الواحد بس ميتشتتش
> شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقكك على الخير


لا مع المذكرة لانها مترتبة ولو مفييش صور متاحة فى الملفات مثلا زى بادى السلم وكده ابحث ع النت هتلاقى له صور انا بعمل كده


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

layala20 قال:


> ممكن ملفات الدوره؟؟؟



هتلاقيها فى الرابط ده وفيها المذكرة وهى المهمة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/357142


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الخامس 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/BG0hB66XsX/part_5.rar.html

لسه جزأ هرفعه بكره ان شاء الله بعد الفجر 
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء بالتوفيق والهداية


----------



## beshoy111 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تمام كدة يا بشمهندس الف شكر ومستنين اخر جزىء 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Terminator 2013 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

معلشى يا باشمهندس مش ممكن ترفعهم على اى موقع تانى غير ده


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

انا نزلت الملفات والمذكرة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## MAKLAD (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء السادس 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/x7EVsf89ZI/part_6_.rar.html


----------



## ايمون البرنس (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة و هل هناك اى اجزاء اخرى سوف تقوم برفعها ؟


----------



## ali sheva (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ارفع الملفات والملزمة تاني وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ali sheva قال:


> ارفع الملفات والملزمة تاني وجزاك الله خيرا



هتلاقيها فى الموضوع ده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/357142


----------



## mohamed elfeky (26 أكتوبر 2013)

invalid download link يا هندسة ممكن تراجع الروابط لو تكرمت


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

mohamed elfeky قال:


> invalid download link يا هندسة ممكن تراجع الروابط لو تكرمت


شغالين ياهندسة


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بيجوا معايا بردو invalid


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (26 أكتوبر 2013)

تم الرفع على ال gulfup

http://www.gulfup.com/?3vbhrd

http://www.gulfup.com/?qNOzdb

http://www.gulfup.com/?cy8bJM

http://www.gulfup.com/?i4T3XS

http://www.gulfup.com/?a4fACC

http://www.gulfup.com/?pqEaZZ​


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم الأيادى يا باشمهندس


----------



## AYMAN231 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ياهندسة
جزاك الله خيرا
بس ياريت تكمل الاجزاء الناقصة زي الخوازيق و الجسات و المحارة و الفلات سلاب
واك مني كل الشكر 
ف انتظارك


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الاجزاء دى بجودة متوسطة بصيغة ويف هحاول احولها الاول علشان حجمها يقل


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم الرفع على ال gulfup
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?3vbhrd
> 
> ...


منور يابشمهندس علاء
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل الدورة كدة انتهت ولا فى اجزاء تانيه


----------



## Terminator 2013 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء السابع ... الخوازيق والجسات والمقدمة 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/oifXH5Kl0g/part_7.rar.html


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> الجزء السابع ... الخوازيق والجسات والمقدمة
> http://www.fileswap.com/dl/oifXH5Kl0g/part_7.rar.html


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXjIr​


----------



## sammmmy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samara111 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

????????


----------



## samara111 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق 94324

بتظهرلى الرسالة دى ؟؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

samara111 قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 94324
> 
> بتظهرلى الرسالة دى ؟؟


فى مشكله حاليا فى ال gulfup جرب كمان شوية


----------



## nour_eng_22 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. انا شايف اللى موجود من الاسماء معظمه تشطيبات فين شرح الجسات


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 أكتوبر 2013)

nour_eng_22 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. انا شايف اللى موجود من الاسماء معظمه تشطيبات فين شرح الجسات


نزل كل الاجزاء الجزء السابع فيه الجسات


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن يابشمهندس ترفعها على رابط تانى مش عارف انزل من الموقع دة خالص وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> ممكن يابشمهندس ترفعها على رابط تانى مش عارف انزل من الموقع دة خالص وجزاك الله كل خير


ممكن حضرتك تنزلهم من روابط الجلف اللى البشمهندس علاء رفعهم عليه


----------



## ناصر العجمي (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

:81:


----------



## AYMAN231 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة
جزاه الله خيرا على مجهودك جعله الله ف ميزان حسناتك
هو كده حضرتك انتهيت من رفع الملفات ولا لسه ؟
أتمني من حضرتك لو باقي لسه ملفت انك ترفعها 
شكرا


----------



## 3pecial (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا ولكن يتبقى الخنزيرة والقواعد


----------



## Zmalah (28 أكتوبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> ممكن حضرتك تنزلهم من روابط الجلف اللى البشمهندس علاء رفعهم عليه



شكرا جزيلا للبشمهندسة (الرحمة المهداة )
شكرا جزيلا للبشمهندس (علاء عبدالحليم )
-------------------------------------------------
هيا الروابط دى مالهاش علاقة بمحتوى الدورة -9 اجزاء- الى كان على الرابط الى ف اول المشاركة,,, ول مالهمش علاقة 
الاسطوانة دى مافيش روابط ليها على الجولف (موقع الخليج ) لان المواقع التانية بتقطع ف النص ومبتدعمش الاستكمال وانا دورت مشاركة مشاركة ملقتش غير عالميديا فاير ومش كاميلن ..!!


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ملفات الدورة دى عبارة عن المذكرة وده واحد كاتبها ورا المهندس 
والملفات دى تجميعة من الهندس حسن مش كلها بتاعته 
أما الموضوع ده شرح المهندس حسن من احدى الدورات تسجيل صوتى


----------



## 3pecial (28 أكتوبر 2013)

3pecial قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااا ولكن يتبقى الخنزيرة والقواعد


 ارجو الرد هل هناك ملفات اخرى ام انتهت الملفات


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشى يباشمهندس هرفعهم لول اى حاجة ناقصة فى المذكرة قولى عليها لان انا عندى جودتين تسجيل رفعت الجودة العالية كلها والناقص هحول المتوسطة وهرفعهم ان شاء الله


----------



## مروه حسنين (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baraka2003 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود ربنا يجازيك عليه كل خير واتمنى لو عند حضرتك الفيديوهات اللى بيتشرح منها الدورة تنزلهالنا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## saherosama (29 أكتوبر 2013)

انت ربنا مش هيسامحك على اللى انت عملته انت ماخدتش اذن المهندس حسن قبل ما تسجل ليه ؟؟؟؟
انت سجلت بدون علمه ودى تعتبر سرقة 
انت كدا بتضيع مجهود البشمهندس حسن


----------



## max moment (29 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس صاحب الموضوع تكون استأذنت من المهندس حسن 
ان شاء الله نحن نظن فيك خيرا ونعلم أنك لن تقوم برفع الملفات إلا بعد الإستئذان من صاحب العمل 
بس يا ريت تطمنا احنا 
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الثامن ( القواعد والسملات)
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/SeyqsYL6lq/part_8.rar.html


----------



## ashraf_eng85 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس الرحمه المهداه


----------



## saherosama (29 أكتوبر 2013)

طبعا مش هيرد لان البشمهندس حسن بيمنع اى حد يدخل قاعة المحاضرة بتليفون او كاميرا او لاب توب 
دى سرقة واضحة


----------



## saherosama (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو من الادارة حذف هذا الموضوع للحفاظ على المهنية والارتقاء بمهنة الهندسة والحفاظ على حقوق الملكية للبشمهنس حسن لانه مخالف نظرا لعدم استأذان صاحب الموضوع من البشمهندس حسن قبل التسجيل وتعتبر سرقة واضحة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

أولا أنا لا حضرت الدورة ولا سجلت الملفات متداولة عندنا فى الدفعة وانا رفعتها زى ماغيرى رفع المذكرة للناس اللى لا معاها فلوس ولا تقدر تروح 
وياريت تحترم نفسك فى الفاظك .


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

وصراحة انا مش عارف ايه اللى واجعك انك دفعت فلوس وغيرك مش هيدفع !!!!


----------



## saherosama (29 أكتوبر 2013)

انا محترم جدا ومش بتباهى بمجهود غيرى وحتى لو انت ما حضرتش كان المفروض تستأذن صاحب الحاجة قبل ما ترفعها ولا ايه ؟؟
بالنسبة بقى للفلوس انت المفروض هتبقى مهندس وتمن الدورة مش غالى اوى علشان تقول فلوس ومحدش معاه


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لو حضرتك محترم اكيد كان هيبان فى تعليقاتك لو كل اللى يهمك الحقوق كنت ممكن تتكلم بأدب لكن مش ده اللى همك 
ثم ان مش كل الناس اغنية زى معاليك ومش كل الناس ظروفها تسمح انها تحضر


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (29 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت الباشمهندس يحول اللينك الثامن على موقع gulfup وفاضل كام لينك ؟


----------



## sherif_2007 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

saherosama قال:


> انا محترم جدا ومش بتباهى بمجهود غيرى وحتى لو انت ما حضرتش كان المفروض تستأذن صاحب الحاجة قبل ما ترفعها ولا ايه ؟؟
> بالنسبة بقى للفلوس انت المفروض هتبقى مهندس وتمن الدورة مش غالى اوى علشان تقول فلوس ومحدش معاه



عندى إستفسار منك .. انت عامل هيصة ليه و سرقة و حرام وربنا مش هيسامحك !!!!!
أستاذى الفاضل على فكرة المهندس حسن معلمش إختراع 
و الراجل (الرحمة المهداة) جزاه الله خيرا مسرقش الإختراع وسجله فى الشهر العقارى بإسمه !!
شغل التنفيذ ده فى كل مكان وبسهولة ان اى حد يتعلمه مش محتاج دورات ولا كورسات !!
مش علشان اعرف معلومتين عن التنفيذ لازم أدفع 1500 جنيه أو 2000 جنيه !!!
ده اسمه إستغلال مش إنجاز يا أستاذى الفاضل بلاش تتعامل بالإسلوب ده فى بداية حياتك
بلاش تكون مهندس بخيل على غيرك بالمعلومة لو غيرك محتاج لازم تساعده
ومش علشان انت وقعت ضحية للإستغلال المادى تخلى باقى زمايلك يكونوا ضحية !!!

ربنا يوفقك يابشمهندس و شكرا للمهندس (الرحمة المهداة) ..


----------



## saherosama (29 أكتوبر 2013)

1500 مش فلوس يا كابتن وبعدين انت متعرفش اذا كنت غنى ولا لا فبلاش تحكم على حد وانت متعرفوش وكلامى انتهى معاك لحد كدا 
والبشمهندس اللى بيقول استغلال مادى دخلنى فى سكة تانية شوف اى مركز بيدى الكورسات التصميم وبيديك شهادة ببلاش ولا بتدفعلها فلوس 
المبدا من الاول غلط عند ( الرحمة المهداة )
وانا ما منعتش حد يروح ياخد الكورس علشان تقول عليا بخيل يارب مصر كلها تاخده انا مالى


----------



## messi333 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة , 
الرابط بتاع الجزء الاول مش شغال ياهندسة ع fileswap وروابط جولف الخليج بايظة كلها ..


----------



## mohamed fouad fox (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا هندسه الجزء الاول الرابط مش شغال لو ينفع الرفع مره اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 أكتوبر 2013)

هرفعه تانى ان شاء الله فى حد بلغ فيه ع مااظن علشان كده اتمسح


----------



## 3pecial (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة الملفات الاخيرة بصراحه ترتيبها جيد جدااا عموما يا هندسة لو مش هنتقل عليك ممكن ترفع ملفات الخنزيرة وحلوق النجاره فى التشطيبات


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انا تحت أمرك ياريت لو فى حاجة ناقصة تقولوا عليها ممكن مكنش واخد بالى منها لان الجودة العالية مش كاملة حلقات اللى كامل الجودة المتوسطة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الاول مرة تانية 
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/hc1wg9wqEJ/p1.rar.html


----------



## 3pecial (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> انا تحت أمرك ياريت لو فى حاجة ناقصة تقولوا عليها ممكن مكنش واخد بالى منها لان الجودة العالية مش كاملة حلقات اللى كامل الجودة المتوسطة



جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا فى الانتظار


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الثامن يا باشمهندس لو ممكن ترفعه موقع gulfup وربنا يكرمك وعلى فكرة كل الروابط على ال gulfup شغاله زى الفل


----------



## max moment (30 أكتوبر 2013)

أخى الحبيب ( الرحمة المهداة ) شكرا جزيلا لمساعدتك اخوانك المهندسين
لكن حرصا عليك وعلينا كنا نود أن يكون المهندس حسن قنديل على علم بهذا ,,, لأن ذلك مسئولية أمام الله سبحانه وتعالى 
كون بقى المهندس حسن قنديل يعارض نشر هذه المواد فهذا حقه لأنه صاحب الملكية ولا يجوز نشرها إلا بإذنه
وحتى لو المهندس حسن بخيل فى نشر العلم , فبردو دا مش موضوعنا 
وطبعا عشان نذاكر من هذه المواد بنفس مستريحة , فاحنا ممكن نتواصل مع المهندس حسن عن طريق الفيسبوك مثلا ونستأذنه فى تداول هذه المواد 
ونعرفه ان ظروف البعض المادية قد لا تسمح بحضور الدورة , أو نحاول نستسمحه .
المهم إنه يكون مسامح من قلبه عشان ربنا يباركلنا فى المعلومات دى ,,, والحاجة التانية إنك تكون برأت نفسك أمام ربنا سبحانه وتعالى 
آسف على الإطالة ​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Terminator 2013 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكى الله خيرا وعامة حتى الاختراعات العلميه بيكون ليها مده فى حق الملكيه وبعد كده بتكون ملكيه عامه , وعامة ليه محدش بيعترض على كل الكراكات الموجوده للبرامج وكورسات ليندا و vtc و understanding world greatest str وكتب مشهور غنيم وغيرها وغيرها , طالما انك قصدك تفيد الجميع خاصة اننا كمهندسين مش لاقيين شغل ولو لقيناه بيكون بتكلفه علينا مش بربح , على غرار المهندسين فى دول تانيه كتير اللى حدهم الادنى م بيقلش عن 5000 $ .
وعامة ربنا يبارك لكل اساتذتنا اللى بيتبرعو بجهدهم من غير مقابل على اكاديمية الدارين او هنا على المنتدى من غير مقابل امثال المهندس ابراهيم عبد الكريم ومحمد سنبله والزهيرى وزغلل وصبرى الراجحى وبشندى وغيره وغيرهم


----------



## سيد الصباغ (31 أكتوبر 2013)

المهندس الفاضل / الرحمة المهداه 
اولا اشكر حضرتك علي مجهودك هذا فهيا محاضرات فيمة و تستحق الاستماع اليها
ثانيا / اوجة كلامي للاخوة الافاضل الذيين يدافعون عن المهندس حسن .... في البداية المهندس حسن لم يخترع الذرة حتي نقوم بالموافقة منة فالمفروض علي كل مهندس ان يقوم بنشر علمة و حتي تتم الاستفادة لكل الزملاء و اعتقد ان المهندس حسن لن يمانع في ذلك و انا ايضا اتعجب من المهندس حسن الذى يقوم بحشد ( 250 ) مهندس علي الاقل في قاعة و ياخذ ( 1500 ) جنية من كل زميل يعني بياخد ( 250 * 1500 = 375000 جنية / شهريا ) و لو خصمت ايجار القاعة التي لن تذيد عن ( 40000 جنية ) سيكون المهندس حسن يتقاضي حوالي ( 335000 جنية / شهريا ) - اللهم لا حسد - فهل وصل الحال بنا كمهندسيين بان نبيع معلوماتنا مقابل الفلوس ؟؟ 
هذا واجب و فرض علي كل مهندس ان يقوم بتسليم معلوماتة الي الزملاء من المهندسين و لا ينتظر موافقة علي نشر معلوماتة و لا يبيع معلوماتة بهذا الكم الهائل من النقود


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> الجزء الثامن ( القواعد والسملات)
> http://www.fileswap.com/dl/SeyqsYL6lq/part_8.rar.html


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JVkrrY​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سبق ورفعت ملفات الدورة والمذكرة الخاصة بالدورة
> وإن شاء الله هرفع تسجيل صوتى للدروس
> علشان لو فى حد مش فاهم حاجة فى المذكرة يراجع من الصوت
> ...


http://www.mediafire.com/?8n75ijx5t...w29uf07vp7dg3,l43vzmj42a3lz7c,scytdu4olpz0s82


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> رابط اخر
> http://www.gulfup.com/?JVkrrY​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?8n75ijx5t...w29uf07vp7dg3,l43vzmj42a3lz7c,scytdu4olpz0s82



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 أكتوبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?8n75ijx5t2j11pk,05gc1c8i5v54rl5,2zz8xqx1rgrxgsz,1282bl191a6tfny,vhn7uonj9end691,tfw29uf07vp7dg3,l43vzmj42a3lz7c,scytdu4olpz0s82


جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس علاء


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/zK05aXxLyt/الخنزيره.m4a.html
اخر حاجة الخنزيرة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الاجزاء كاملة ع ال gulf
http://www.gulfup.com/?3vbhrd


http://www.gulfup.com/?qNOzdb


http://www.gulfup.com/?cy8bJM


http://www.gulfup.com/?i4T3XS


http://www.gulfup.com/?a4fACC


http://www.gulfup.com/?pqEaZZ


http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXjIr


http://www.gulfup.com/?JVkrrY


روابط ميديا فاير بديلة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8n75ijx5t...w29uf07vp7dg3,l43vzmj42a3lz7c,scytdu4olpz0s82


واخر حاجة الخنزيرة
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/zK05aXxLyt/الخنزيره.m4a.html
كل الشكر للمهندس علاء اللى أعاد رفع الروابط مرة اخرى 
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## اسراء اسامه (31 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع علي هذه المحاضرات .لكن المحاضرات ضعيفه فنيا من الاساس انا سمعت محاضره وكلها معلومات لا ترتقي الي مهندس تضييع وقت ويوجد موضوع في المنتدي اقوي منه في المعلومات بمراحل عديده والسبب في ذلك ببساطه ان م قنديل بالاساس هو مهندس خريج كليه الفنون الجميله وان كانت تنضم الي نقابه المهندسين الا انه بالمنطق سيكون ضعيف في الخرسانه وتحليل المنشات والاساسات وخلافه هل يعقل ان فيه مهندس يقول انسي الكليه ؟وللامانه الجميع اشاد به في اعمال التشطيبات.واحد المهندسين اعرفهم استخرج اخطاء كثيره من مذكراته .نهايك عن خبرته العمليه التي هي بالاساس غير موجوده .اسال المدافعين عنه ما هي المشاريع التي نفذها والشركات التي عمل بها ستجد الاجابه مشاريعه كلها كام فيلا سكنيه لا اكثر ولا اقل .فالدعايه الكبيره له هي الذي فعلت معه هذا .وناقشت كثير ممكن اخذوا الدوره ستجدهم ضعاف جدا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

العيب مش فى المهندس حسن العيب اولا يرجع لمنظومة التعليم الخاطئة اللى بنعانى منها فى جامعات مصر مافيش اهتمام بالجانب العملى مافيش كلية بتفرض على الطلبة انه فى تدريب عملى فى الصيف اجبارى للكل عشان يشوف الحياه العملية ويشوف الاعمال بتتنفذ ازاى كل حاجه بقيت كورسات لغايط لما وصلنا انى عشان ابقى مهندس وافهم الحياه العمليه الجأ انى اخد كورس عشان اتعلم ولو جزء بسيط من اللى عمرى ما شوفته فى حياتى فى ايام الكلية


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد أذنك يا باشمهندس علاء تحولنا اللينك الاخير ل gulfup


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

محمدالطنوبى قال:


> بعد أذنك يا باشمهندس علاء تحولنا اللينك الاخير ل gulfup


http://www.gulfup.com/?GxNGn6​


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا باشمهندس وربنا يجازى حضرتك خير


----------



## mido_fox (1 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الموضوع و المجهود الجبار و كل اللى هقوله ربنا عالم بنيتك و ان شاء الله نحسبك على خير و ربنا يسامحك لو كنت اخطأت ويغفرلك


----------



## Zmalah (6 نوفمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس (الرحمة المهداة )
كان عندى كذا طلب معلش ,, 
الاول الدورة دى ,,, تسجيلات دورة المهندس حسن ,,,,
طب ودى ايه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/357142-training-in-graduation/page16
عايز اعرف قبل مانزلها لان النت عندى صعب اوى معلش 
..
الرابط الى بيه (الكورس الكامل للاستشارى حسن قنديل) هو ده الملف الى مكتوب عليه من بره اعداد مهدى جمال - كلية الهندسة - جامعة اسوان .... ولا حاجه تانية ؟؟
عشان منزلوش تانى معلش ....!!
اخر حاجه part 2 نزلته اكتر من كذا مرة وفى مشكلة فى ملف (السباكة 20.43 ميجا)
فلو تكرمت حضرتكم ورفعتوه منفصل اكون شاكر جدا ليكم ,,,,
اسف جدا على الاطاله ...


----------



## as3ate (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineergawad (29 نوفمبر 2013)

للاسف يا بشمهندس الروابط مش شغالة ارجو الافادة


----------



## hosshoss0020 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحه انا سمعت اكتر من حلقه من الحلقات دى ورأى الشخصى كمهندس مدنى واحقاقا للحق المهندس حسن قنديل خبره فى مجال التشطيبات فقط 
اما التسليح وخلافه المهندس حسن قنديل حافظ من خلال عمله فقط وطبعا المهندس الناجح لازم يبقى فاهم من الاساس وظيقة كل عنصر واسباب وضعه فى مكانه بحيث انه يقدر يطور من نفسه وينفذ مشروعات اكبر بناء على خبرته 
يمكن لان المهندس حسن تقريبا فنون جميله او قسم عماره فطبعا يكون استشارى عادى اما انه يدى دورة تنفيذ وب 1500 جنيه اعتقد ان ده مش من مجاله ومش من حقه يدى دورة لحاجه هوا مش فاهمها


----------



## elgezawy_arabcont (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------

